# Just saw this announced, pretty nifty looking, 40mm and fairly thin



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice. Like the blue hands and the number font. Pretty sweet.


----------



## ManhattanMD (Dec 26, 2020)

I hope they follow up with this configuration in a gold case. The rose and yellow gold limited editions sold out instantaneously yesterday when this watch was announced.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

Love the blue hands against the dial. Really hate the font/style used for the numbers though.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

If this had the sub-seconds movement I'd have been first in line. That said, love it anyway. This will probably be my first Longines (I keep getting pulled but have yet to buy one), it's a beauty!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

John Price said:


> If this had the sub-seconds movement I'd have been first in line. That said, love it anyway. This will probably be my first Longines (I keep getting pulled but have yet to buy one), it's a beauty!


Since I've had so many sub seconds watches, the thing that accentuated my interest was the sweeping hand, we're all a bunch of crazy nuts! I have a strict one in, one has to go strategy and I'm not able to let any of my current watches go so maybe that'll kill the lust for this one, at least for now


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol........Maybe time for one out so something "new" can be added.........


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Longines really are putting out some great looking watches lately, still a relatively overlooked jewel amongst watch brands IMO.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Nokie said:


> Lol........Maybe time for one out so something "new" can be added.........


I've already gone through the review and they're all indispensable for now . . . if I cave and just add another, that'll open another can of worms and I'm done with that ha !!


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

There are some things I like aesthetically about the watch, such as the cursive script used on the dial. However, the engraved Arabic numerals are just not my style. The perlage inscribed on the movement, as seen thru the case back is beautifully done, though.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

I love it and it has the top dog movement. Super nice


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the engraved numerals. Wish this had a chronometer movement, though, just seems more fitting for special anniversary piece.


----------



## ricanwatchlover (Apr 10, 2020)

Longines has been killing it lately by going back to their huge catalog


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

vacashawn said:


> Love the blue hands against the dial. Really hate the font/style used for the numbers though.


Interesting, I feel the opposite about the font. They are Breguet numerals, by the way.


----------



## Crabman1972 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm glad to see the absence of the date window. It would have really broken up the dial unnecessarily. The next iteration should have simple applied hour markers, a railway track of minute markers with applied metal dots at 5 min intervals in the track. If needed, they can apply numerals at 3, 6, 9 and 12 o'clock. I would be all over it this version was available in 39 mm by reducing the thickness of the bezel.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm happy with 40mm watches (have plenty around that size) but for a more dressy watch like this that's "all dial" I would've liked to have seen this just a touch smaller, say 38mm. Bracelet would be cool as well. Love the Breguet numerals.


----------



## strawmerrymovie (Nov 27, 2021)

Does Longines not use silicon balance springs or COSC calibers in its Classic Collections? I was surprised to see that they used the L888 caliber and not, say, the L888.4. I then reviewed a subset of the Classic Collections and couldn’t find a caliber that has a silicon balance spring or is COSC-certified. This may be a well-known fact, but it would be news to me. In any case, I really like the engraved Arabic numerals.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

fiskadoro said:


> I'm happy with 40mm watches (have plenty around that size) but for a more dressy watch like this that's "all dial" I would've liked to have seen this just a touch smaller, say 38mm. Bracelet would be cool as well. Love the Breguet numerals.


With you there, 38 would be the perfect size !


----------



## terrasur (Sep 29, 2017)

Those gold LEs are fire. Don't understand why they felt the need to make those limited.


----------



## JNottoli (11 mo ago)

That just says "class".

Are the hands naturally heat-blued?

Mmmmmm, love those.

Retroesque....


----------



## OmegaGuySD (5 mo ago)

Longines makes nice simple classic dress watches.


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

Is it just me, or does the 10 look too close to the 11, with a big space to the 9, and the 2 look too close to the 1, with a big space to the 3? It looks unbalanced to me.











Moved them a fraction, that's just a little bit better.... VVV


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

strawmerrymovie said:


> Does Longines not use silicon balance springs or COSC calibers in its Classic Collections? I was surprised to see that they used the L888 caliber and not, say, the L888.4. I then reviewed a subset of the Classic Collections and couldn’t find a caliber that has a silicon balance spring or is COSC-certified. This may be a well-known fact, but it would be news to me. In any case, I really like the engraved Arabic numerals.


I don't believe the classic collection does. The Spirit collection as COSC utilises the .4 calibres and also silicon hairsprings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## strawmerrymovie (Nov 27, 2021)

Huh. Hodinkee claims that this model uses the L888.5 caliber, which includes a silicon balance spring. I find it odd how opaque Longines can be with its movements. For some watches on their website, they clearly state the presence of a silicon balance spring. For others, such as this one (potentially), they aren't so direct. Perhaps it's a marketing choice: They may feel that silicon is at odds with the classic identity of the watch? There's also the possibility that Hodinkee is mistaken about the movement.


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Love that rose gold/black frosted dial variant, but not sure I love it enough for $12k. 

But... seeing as how limited it will be, finding one for anything less will probably be next to impossible, so maybe $12k isn't all that bad after all?


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> I don't believe the classic collection does. The Spirit collection as COSC utilises the .4 calibres and also silicon hairsprings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm pretty sure that the Tuxedos use the silicone balance. I'd expect this one to also.

*Edit:*_ Inside the Heritage Classic – Tuxedo is the Caliber L893 automatic movement, which is Longines' proprietary take on the ETA A31.501. The movement has a slightly off-beat frequency of 25,200 vph and an extended power reserve of 64 hours, and the escapement is fitted with a silicon balance spring._


----------



## FCC_007 (4 mo ago)

A little teaser has been posted online recently, appears to be new stock and a somewhat more enhanced view vs. a static photo.









Longines master collection 190th Years #longines190thanniversary #longinesthailand #longines







youtube.com


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

FCC_007 said:


> A little teaser has been posted online recently, appears to be new stock and a somewhat more enhanced view vs. a static photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those numerals are just gorgeous. Wish it was 38 but the lug length looks compact at least.

It looks more expensive than it is. I can't explain it but longines latest releases just look better. Not sure if the tooling has changed but the quality on their more expensive pieces is very nice...equivalent or slightly nicer than Tudor to my eye.


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

Nice watch! Just looked on the Longines website.
$2800 CAD for the watch. Out of my price range but it is attainable.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

strawmerrymovie said:


> Huh. Hodinkee claims that this model uses the L888.5 caliber, which includes a silicon balance spring. I find it odd how opaque Longines can be with its movements. For some watches on their website, they clearly state the presence of a silicon balance spring. For others, such as this one (potentially), they aren't so direct. Perhaps it's a marketing choice: They may feel that silicon is at odds with the classic identity of the watch? There's also the possibility that Hodinkee is mistaken about the movement.


Most of their 3-handers now use the L888 with silicon balance springs.

I think only the Record and Spirit collections are COSC certified, though.


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

This watch looks pretty awesome. I love the engraved numerals. I’ve been thinking about an Omega Constellation, but saw this and just might reconsider. Longines is killing it lately. I am pretty blown away…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

I've had mine for almost a week now. Ordered from Longines directly and came in 2 days. Very impressed with the dial, finishing and the thinness of the watch. Currently running +3s a day. Movement is a bit loud but not too much so- I'll consider writing a quick review soon but happy to answer any questions.


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Explorer23 said:


> I've had mine for almost a week now. Ordered from Longines directly and came in 2 days. Very impressed with the dial, finishing and the thinness of the watch. Currently running +3s a day. Movement is a bit loud but not too much so- I'll consider writing a quick review soon but happy to answer any questions.


Definitely write a review! I am very interested in the details. Can’t wait to read it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theonewatchman (4 mo ago)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> Is it just me, or does the 10 look too close to the 11, with a big space to the 9, and the 2 look too close to the 1, with a big space to the 3? It looks unbalanced to me.
> 
> View attachment 16910179
> 
> ...


I cannot unsee that once you pointed it out. 
I wish it is 36mm (max 38mm).


----------



## fatbackribs (10 mo ago)

I got mine this week. so far so good. It's running +1 second a day without issues and wears comfortably on my 7.5" wrist. I'm liking the provided strap much more than I thought I would and am in no hurry to replace it. Depending on the light, the (heat) blued hands go from black, to mirrored, to blue. Between the polished case, the engraved numerals, and the blued hands, the watch invites viewing from many angles and can get quite hypnotic up close. I hope other folks will get a chance to see one in person soon.


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

fatbackribs said:


> I got mine this week. so far so good. It's running +1 second a day without issues and wears comfortably on my 7.5" wrist. I'm liking the provided strap much more than I thought I would and am in no hurry to replace it. Depending on the light, the (heat) blued hands go from black, to mirrored, to blue. Between the polished case, the engraved numerals, and the blued hands, the watch invites viewing from many angles and can get quite hypnotic up close. I hope other folks will get a chance to see one in person soon.
> 
> View attachment 16937313
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robaruba (May 1, 2021)

drhr said:


> View attachment 16900514


The engraved numbers are stunning!


----------



## New Watcher (Dec 27, 2021)

fatbackribs said:


> I got mine this week. so far so good. It's running +1 second a day without issues and wears comfortably on my 7.5" wrist. I'm liking the provided strap much more than I thought I would and am in no hurry to replace it. Depending on the light, the (heat) blued hands go from black, to mirrored, to blue. Between the polished case, the engraved numerals, and the blued hands, the watch invites viewing from many angles and can get quite hypnotic up close. I hope other folks will get a chance to see one in person soon.
> 
> View attachment 16937313
> 
> ...


Well done.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

I was able to view and examine this model at the AD the other day. And, I must say that it is quite impressive when viewing the dial's finishing in person — pictures don't do it justice. Unfortunately, I could not closely examine the perlage inscribed on the movement because the deployment clasp was in the way.

Something for me to think about; however, there is Longine's heritage classic that has captured my attention at this time.


----------



## Tom in Gatineau (3 mo ago)

I picked up this beauty as my first Longines this weekend and I love it. I don't have an opinion on it yet other than it is the best looking watch I own at the moment this is only my 3rd day of ownership.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for the photos, folks. 

That is an absolutely stunning watch. If I were in the market for a dress piece that could go anywhere and not break the bank this would be high on my list.


----------



## underhill (Nov 6, 2020)

I really hope Longines will to the same thing as usual (like with the Spirit) and will later release this one with a smaller diameter.
It really looks stunning but 40mm with this design is a bit large, 36-38mm would be absolutely perfect.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> Is it just me, or does the 10 look too close to the 11, with a big space to the 9, and the 2 look too close to the 1, with a big space to the 3? It looks unbalanced to me.
> 
> View attachment 16910179
> 
> ...


I was tempted by this watch, but I cannot unsee this. The gap between 10 and 11 is indeed much smaller than between 9 and 10. I also see little space discrepancies elsewhere on the dial. 

Numerals are engraved by laser, how did they get it so wrong? Gives me a pause. I still like the watch but this annoys me.


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

VicLeChic said:


> I was tempted by this watch, but I cannot unsee this. The gap between 10 and 11 is indeed much smaller than between 9 and 10. I also see little space discrepancies elsewhere on the dial.
> 
> Numerals are engraved by laser, how did they get it so wrong? Gives me a pause. I still like the watch but this annoys me.


I have the watch in front of me and I don't really think it's that big of a deal if anything. It may show up on a magnified image on your computer but in real life it's nothing IMO. Longines has free returns so I'd say still give the watch a shot. I'm thoroughly impressed with the beauty of this watch and its bang for the buck.


----------



## Tom in Gatineau (3 mo ago)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Breguet showing how the spacing between their numerals is done. They should know, they invented them after all. Take note, Longines!


----------



## EnjoyYourTime (9 mo ago)

Plus Breguet has cool emojis on the dial.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Was able to see it up close today . . . sunken Breguet type numerals are the coolest part for me, wears a bit larger on my wrist than what I would like. But it is definitely a looker . . . .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drhr said:


> Was able to see it up close today . . . sunken Breguet type numerals are the coolest part for me, wears a bit larger on my wrist than what I would like. But it is definitely a looker . . . .
> 
> View attachment 16996291
> View attachment 16996292


Assume you left it? l2l is always tough on Longines.
But when it works ..


----------



## Jamman (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow, the silver dial longines is really sharp. I much prefer the longine script logo vs the wing logo. Very nice


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Assume you left it? l2l is always tough on Longines.
> But when it works ..


Yeah, left it . . . yours looks good on your wrist


----------



## bxtime (Feb 18, 2018)

drhr said:


> View attachment 16900514


That Longines is a stunner!


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

Put it on a tan leather strap to dress it down and loving how it looks.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I did not realize the Master Collection had new entries


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

I love it 

Sent from my LE2125 using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Created this thread a few days ago because I wasn’t aware of this one. What a fantastic watch. This may be the honeymoon period talking, but I think this one is going to be something of a grail-like milestone for me.









Longines Master Collection 190th Anniversary


I just picked up this watch today after being completely bowled over by it at an AD. I’ve always kept an eye open for the Master Collection models, but hadn’t found the one I wanted until today. The numerals are amazing. It’s the main feature, and it’s as awesome as I expected after seeing...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

WTSP said:


> Created this thread a few days ago because I wasn’t aware of this one. What a fantastic watch. This may be the honeymoon period talking, but I think this one is going to be something of a grail-like milestone for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, happy to hear that it satisfies so much, congratulations on finding it !


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

vacashawn said:


> Love the blue hands against the dial. Really hate the font/style used for the numbers though.


That certainly would exclude this watch from your consideration. However, Longines has a ton of Master collection models with this handset.


drhr said:


> Since I've had so many sub seconds watches, the thing that accentuated my interest was the sweeping hand, we're all a bunch of crazy nuts! I have a strict one in, one has to go strategy and I'm not able to let any of my current watches go so maybe that'll kill the lust for this one, at least for now


Funny, I’ve gotten tired of subseconds designs as well, I have enough of them and this hit the spot. Also, I’m doing a one in, multiple out strategy following this acquisition, it’s just so good that I really want send out several watches to make space for it and wear it more.


NC_Hager626 said:


> There are some things I like aesthetically about the watch, such as the cursive script used on the dial. However, the engraved Arabic numerals are just not my style. The perlage inscribed on the movement, as seen thru the case back is beautifully done, though.
> View attachment 16902658


The perlage in the stock photos looks better than in real life. It’s a little messy, I’ve seen nicer on other movements, but it wasn’t a dealbreaker. It’s reasonably good machine based decoration.


GregoryD said:


> Love the engraved numerals. Wish this had a chronometer movement, though, just seems more fitting for special anniversary piece.


Chronometer would have been nice, but as others have pointed out Longines seems to reserve this for other collections. The movements do seem to run at COSC specs or better though.


fiskadoro said:


> I'm happy with 40mm watches (have plenty around that size) but for a more dressy watch like this that's "all dial" I would've liked to have seen this just a touch smaller, say 38mm. Bracelet would be cool as well. Love the Breguet numerals.


Many people have advocated for a smaller design, but that would mean that the numerals would likely have to be smaller and it would de-emphasize the key feature. Yes, the bezel could be made thinner, but they’re working with the existing Master Collection design and are likely limited by that. At least it’s not 42 mm or more.


JNottoli said:


> That just says "class".
> 
> Are the hands naturally heat-blued?
> 
> ...


Apparently they are. We investigated that in the thread I posted above.


SpeedFreek67 said:


> Is it just me, or does the 10 look too close to the 11, with a big space to the 9, and the 2 look too close to the 1, with a big space to the 3? It looks unbalanced to me.
> 
> View attachment 16910179
> 
> ...


Yes, it does get a little crowded in the last fifteen minutes of each hour there. But the numerals are perfectly centred. It’s just that the 10 and 11 are larger. I can understand people who find this irritating.


strawmerrymovie said:


> Huh. Hodinkee claims that this model uses the L888.5 caliber, which includes a silicon balance spring. I find it odd how opaque Longines can be with its movements. For some watches on their website, they clearly state the presence of a silicon balance spring. For others, such as this one (potentially), they aren't so direct. Perhaps it's a marketing choice: They may feel that silicon is at odds with the classic identity of the watch? There's also the possibility that Hodinkee is mistaken about the movement.


I’m pretty sure that this has a silicium hairspring. Any Longines models with the five year guarantee have it.


kyle1234c said:


> Those numerals are just gorgeous. Wish it was 38 but the lug length looks compact at least.
> 
> It looks more expensive than it is. I can't explain it but longines latest releases just look better. Not sure if the tooling has changed but the quality on their more expensive pieces is very nice...equivalent or slightly nicer than Tudor to my eye.


It definitely looks more expensive than it is, at least from the front.


VicLeChic said:


> I was tempted by this watch, but I cannot unsee this. The gap between 10 and 11 is indeed much smaller than between 9 and 10. I also see little space discrepancies elsewhere on the dial.
> 
> Numerals are engraved by laser, how did they get it so wrong? Gives me a pause. I still like the watch but this annoys me.


In the flesh it looks way better. These stock images tend to overemphasize formal features while reducing the impact of material ones. That being said, they could have used a different font for a wider “1” numeral at one o’clock, perhaps with a larger diagonal line/serif on the top. Instead they just use the same “1” for all instances of that numeral.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

WTSP said:


> That certainly would exclude this watch from your consideration. However, Longines has a ton of Master collection models with this handset.


No doubt. I have 2 Longines in my collection currently. Though nothing from the Master collection … yet (Spirit Zulu and LLD Bronze). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

vacashawn said:


> No doubt. I have 2 Longines in my collection currently. Though nothing from the Master collection … yet (Spirit Zulu and LLD Bronze).


That Spirit Zulu is pretty impressive. Swatch is going to have difficulty tiering Longines below Omega with watches like that. The Silver Arrow was another recent Longines that feels like it’s worth two or three times its asking price. I had to settle for the Master 190th. You could fill a whole collection with great Longines watches these days, whereas it seemed like a high volume mall watch sleeper brand not too long ago.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

strawmerrymovie said:


> Huh. Hodinkee claims that this model uses the L888.5 caliber, which includes a silicon balance spring. I find it odd how opaque Longines can be with its movements. For some watches on their website, they clearly state the presence of a silicon balance spring. For others, such as this one (potentially), they aren't so direct. Perhaps it's a marketing choice: They may feel that silicon is at odds with the classic identity of the watch? There's also the possibility that Hodinkee is mistaken about the movement.


Hodinkee got it wrong! Never 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Darn, I thought I was a silicium hairspring version, but I guess that would have been the L888.5 and not the L888. Oh well, it’s not like I’ve ever noticed a big difference between any of my watches which supposedly had antimagnetic properties and those that did not. Plus the Master 190th is far from being any sort of tool watch.


----------



## FCC_007 (4 mo ago)

I believe it is, its stated on the website in the marketing text…and L888.5 is stamped on the rotor.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

That’s a very good point. My rotor says L888.5. The Longines website indicates L888 in their description. Of course that could just be a reference to the family of movements. They also state that there is a 72 hours of power reserve, but make no reference to a silicium hairspring. Various sources on the internet have a mix of information, for example this website states that the L888.5 has a 64 hour power reserve.








Longines caliber L888.5 » WatchBase


Full details and images of the Longines caliber L888.5, including a list of all watches using this movement.




watchbase.com














Based on this photos, this appears to be the balance and spring connection assembly from a silicium based escapement.








Also, apparently all of Longines’ 5 year warranty models have this escapement.








Longines extends the warranty to five years on all models using the antimagnetic silicon balance-spring | Longines Media Center


Discover the Longines Longines extends the warranty to five years on all models using the antimagnetic silicon balance-spring Watches and download the press kit on the Longines Media Center




mediacenter.longines.com





It’s probably safe to assume that this model has the full blown 72 hour, silicium hairspring design.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

WTSP said:


> That’s a very good point. My rotor says L888.5. The Longines website indicates L888 in their description. Of course that could just be a reference to the family of movements. They also state that there is a 72 hours of power reserve, but make no reference to a silicium hairspring. Various sources on the internet have a mix of information, for example this website states that the L888.5 has a 64 hour power reserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Longines assigning .4 and not .5 to the COSC with silicon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

The more I see this one, the more it’s growing on me. That dial texture combined with the numerals is stellar


----------



## Javi_S_J (Sep 10, 2020)

So far I´m still heading towards the Spirit, the difference on the gap between the numerals doesn´t help at all, I can´t unsee it now...


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Michael Day said:


> Isn't Longines assigning .4 and not .5 to the COSC with silicon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Based on current evidence I would say not. Here’s an excerpt from an advertising supplement to the New York Times.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Buramu said:


> The more I see this one, the more it’s growing on me. That dial texture combined with the numerals is stellar


Lotsa pics when it's in please


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

drhr said:


> Lotsa pics when it's in please


Not any time soon I’m afraid. I just received my Spirit Titanium today


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Buramu said:


> Not any time soon I’m afraid. I just received my Spirit Titanium today


Congrats, well done!! Lotsa pics of that one then, I'm not that particular, a nice watch is a nice watch


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

Very nice - love the arabic numerals. Would like a bracelet over leather, though.


----------



## fabslife (4 mo ago)

Looks quite nice that.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

gstand said:


> Very nice - love the arabic numerals. Would like a bracelet over leather, though.


Wouldn’t it be possible to order one separately since they are offered on other models?


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

WTSP said:


> Wouldn’t it be possible to order one separately since they are offered on other models?


Hmmm.....good idea!


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

The Longines is still better…


----------

